# Breakfast kong failure



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Try something similar in principle but different in construction to a Kong. None of our three recent dogs ever cared much at all for Kongs specifically no matter what was in them. However all three of them have adored WestPaw toys like the Toppl. I think they have a taste/smell that appeals more to our dogs. They float so with no stuffing they have been great retrieve toys for the pool. They are also dishwasher safe.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is a big fan of the “drop it” method. She will fling her puppy feeder ball all over the place (we just use it for stimulation, she always has food available). I think it’s pretty smart that she has figured out that it comes out faster if she picks it up and throws it. It sounds like Penny is training you to help her eat. 😉

I just got this one, haven’t even put it together yet, and I’m curious how she is going to react.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been using a Kong Wobbler with my pair. Ritter eats faster than Galen, plus my cat has a weight management problem, so I can't free feed the way I did with my previous pair. Ritter will suck the kibble out of the hole in the side, but he loses interest once the level drops to where he has to start pushing the Wobbler around. Galen is smarter and more persistent, so he will work to get the final cup of kibble out.


----------



## PennyDog (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions! The big Loobani device looks interesting. Let me know how Phoebe likes it!
I might pick up a wobbler or toppl for just enrichment not meals since Penny eats wet food. I found a silicon ice cube tray that I can stuff food in and she seems to like that. I find it funny that she was fine with the kong for weeks, and then gradually it all went downhill.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Elmer only enjoys kongs if they aren't packed too tightly, especially if there's a frozen filling. Not the kind of 'puzzle' he enjoys. 
He's learned to abandon a frozen toy until it's softer, but I'm usually hoping for an immediate distraction if I give him one, so packing requires some care... The topple is generally better received - much less difficult to get his noes in there, so it's more immediately rewarding. 

I've also added a snuffle mat to the rotation - but it's only going to be good until he realizes he can pick it up and shake the food out. Luckily, that hasn't occurred to him yet, so it's still less messy than just scattering his kibble on the floor for him to find.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MyMiles said:


> I've also added a snuffle mat to the rotation - but it's only going to be good until he realizes he can pick it up and shake the food out. Luckily, that hasn't occurred to him yet, so it's still less messy than just scattering his kibble on the floor for him to find.


 Lifting and shaking the food out is not how a snuffle mat is supposed to be used. However if this is what you want your dog to do, it works.

Snuffling the food makes them use their nose and work longer on getting their food/treats. Here’s a link to how train a dog to use a snuffle mat:









How to use a snuffle mat


Put 3-5 really tasty treats on the top of the snuffle mat loosely in the fleece. Stay with your dog whilst they learn how to use the snufflemat and sniff out the treats.




www.rufflesnufflemats.com


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

MyMiles said:


> Elmer only enjoys kongs if they aren't packed too tightly, especially if there's a frozen filling. Not the kind of 'puzzle' he enjoys.
> He's learned to abandon a frozen toy until it's softer, but I'm usually hoping for an immediate distraction if I give him one, so packing requires some care... The topple is generally better received - much less difficult to get his noes in there, so it's more immediately rewarding.
> 
> I've also added a snuffle mat to the rotation - but it's only going to be good until he realizes he can pick it up and shake the food out. Luckily, that hasn't occurred to him yet, so it's still less messy than just scattering his kibble on the floor for him to find.


Whoo boy .... Introduced Tyler (6 month old mpoo) to a snuffle mat to get him interested in his kibble, which it did - for about one day. Then he became impatient and figured out he could pick it up and shake it and send the kibble flying around the room. 

Tyler loooves to shake things - toys, pillows, shoes, towels, blankets. And snuffle mats.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Lifting and shaking the food out is not how a snuffle mat is supposed to be used. However if this is what you want your dog to do, it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Oh, I know that. But the design of the one I bought doesn't allow it to be secured to the floor, so I anticipate Elmer figuring out a faster way to get his kibble than sniffing for it. For now, he's happily using it as intended.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

If you want to slow down his eating, you can get a slow feed bowl. I had to use one for Elroy for the 1st 4 months I had him. At 6 months, he stopped woofing/inhaling his food and he eats from a regular bowl now. Here's what I used.

Outward Hound Fun Feeder Slo Bowl, Slow Feeder Dog Bowl, Large/Regular https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FPKNRG4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_fabc_F05STENQMTE7KW68VKNJ?psc=1


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Miki said:


> Whoo boy .... Introduced Tyler (6 month old mpoo) to a snuffle mat to get him interested in his kibble, which it did - for about one day. Then he became impatient and figured out he could pick it up and shake it and send the kibble flying around the room.
> 
> Tyler loooves to shake things - toys, pillows, shoes, towels, blankets. And snuffle mats.


This just reminds me of the different ways Stella and Lily approach the center portion of the Nina Ottoson Worker Puzzle. Stella paws at it until it spins like how it was intended to be used. Lily (the little 💩 ) simply bites the rotating piece and pulls it off the puzzle. Jackpot! What makes this funnier is the fact that the product picture below claims there are no removable parts. Lily proves them wrong! 🤣


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Fluffy Poodle 4 said:


> This just reminds me of the different ways Stella and Lily approach the center portion of the Nina Ottoson Worker Puzzle. Stella paws at it until it spins like how it was intended to be used. Lily (the little 💩 ) simply bites the rotating piece and pulls it off the puzzle. Jackpot! What makes this funnier is the fact that the product picture below claims there are no removable parts. Lily proves them wrong! 🤣


My Phoebe sounds like your Lily. 🤣 we have this one. The dog is supposed to slide the teal pieces around to reveal the different compartments. You can use the white pieces to lock the teal pieces in place. BUT they’re only connected at the middle of the puzzle, so if the dog digs them, they will pop up a bit, or pop over to the next spot, or some food will pop out, whether or not the white pieces are locked in. It is much more exciting than actually doing the puzzle as intended.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy removed a non removable part from his food puzzle too! He definitely makes up his own rules!


----------

